# Is it weird to draw someone without their consent?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Would you consider it weird if a stranger drew you (from the neck up) without your consent? 

Lets say that you posted a public picture to facebook or something, and one of your followers decided to draw that picture by hand, create a good art piece and post it on their facebook page. Would you consider that weird and creepy? Taking into account that your friend on facebook is just some random that you added, and that he/she actually did a good job.


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't think so. I've seen professional artists who just go to parks or cafes and draw people they see around. But if it's someone you know and you're worried they'll be creeped out by it maybe you could just tell them you're practicing drawing people and ask if it's okay if you draw them.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

If they were an art person I'd be flattered. If I was the only work they've done...uh kinda strange. If they made an entire art portfolio of me I'd be pretty weirded out.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think so but I think it would be considerate of the person drawing to let the person know they are putting it up on their facebook.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Once an art teacher drew me. I had no idea until I got a glimpse of her sketchpad. It was kind of confronting but no I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wouldn't be weirded out. Maybe flattered because they saw some sort of artistic appeal to draw me.


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd be a bit embarrassed but yeah I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Draw me.. someone? please?! PLEASE!

I'd love being drawn without my consent is what I'm saying  (hmm that made no sense)


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Repix said:


> Draw me.. someone? please?! PLEASE!
> 
> I'd love being drawn without my consent is what I'm saying  (hmm that made no sense)


I would if I wasn't so lazy :grin2:

Still haven't gotten around to draw what I originally wanted to draw..... 0


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I think I'd be weirded out even if someone was just deliberately taking a picture of me (Because WTF, man?) but the reality is that photographers do that all the time just because photography is what they do and they like to take photos all the time. It's not really that much different, except that I would assume you'd have to be sitting in one place for a while unless they have a really good memory. Which is kinda creepy because I don't like the thought that some guy with a photographic memory is carrying my face around in his head for no reason at all. Just because he saw me somewhere and he remembers everything he sees. :lol

On a side note. I wish I had a memory like that. I'm pretty good at remembering faces but not that good. I couldn't draw someone I saw an hour ago. Well, I can't draw at all but if I could I still couldn't draw them.

I have tried to draw girls/women I was super attracted to. Simply because it would have felt weird to actually take a photo of them without them knowing. Couldn't do it. I suck at art. I wouldn't actually tell them because I think many people would be weirded out by it and it's not cool to intentionally creep people out.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

if it's good no, bad then yes


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I think i would be flattered. As an "art person" myself, i tend to draw faces i find appealing.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i feel like it's less weird to draw people who are famous...they're already in the public eye. When it comes to people i know irl, i can see how they would find it strange.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

DrKitty said:


> I once took a picture of my crush while he was standing and laughing with friends and then I used it to sketch a drawing of him. XD He has no idea...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my crush was in a school video i edited, and i did the same... XD


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Someone on here drew a picture of me. But I gave my consent.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd feel a little weirded out by it definitely. Like you said if it was a random person and not someone you know in real life then it is basically a stranger drawing you and deciding to post it on social media. If it was a good likeness then I guess I might feel a little better about it but I couldn't help but wonder why they would do that. Plus I'd like them to ask my permission before posting it like that.

However I thought this was going to be about drawing people out in public. I've seen websites teaching about how to draw that say you should go out with a sketch pad and sort of draw people as they walk around or stand around to improve your skills. That's a bit different though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If they weren't a close friend or relative, I would find it odd or inappropriate to be drawing someone without their permission(aside from practice). And I would probably show it to them first before posting it somewhere publicly.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I think it depends how it is drawn. If the picture is focused on the subject enough that you could identify them base on the drawing, then Yes I think it should be an ettiquette for the drawer to let the subject know and ask for their permission If its just a broad drawing and the drawer is drawing many people on a wide space where the drawing will not be detail enough to identify the subjects, then it probably isn't necessary for the drawer to ask each subject for permission. Especially if that would mean they would have to ask several dozens of people or if its a space where people quickly come and go.


----------



## Sorcerer (Jun 7, 2016)

Not creepy at all, I would be totally flattered.


----------

